# Water crystals for Dubia Roaches and other Feeders



## Alphonsus (Apr 10, 2015)

I was looking for a cheaper water crystal and found one on ebay. Here is the link: 50000X Water Plant Flower Jelly Crystal Soil Mud Water Pearls Gel Beads Balls | eBay. Will this work and are all water crystal for plants work for feeder insects.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Why not just go to lowes to home depot and by some of the water crystals that are made for plants, I think mine is from miracle grow, and it doesn't have any other additives in it. I have been using it for several months now with my dubia.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Why use water crystals at all? If you're feeding the roaches a diet heavy in produce (you should be) they'll get all the water they need from the produce itself.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Agreed but....i also use my home blended dry gutload as well. So regardless of using fresh fruits and vegetables i still use water crystals. My colonies are abnormally large too.


----------

